# Getting Sawdust out of Your Nose



## grfrazee

I don't know if this technically counts as "safety," but I couldn't think of a better place to put it.

I'm sure everyone's reached a point where after a long day in the workshop you blow sawdust out of your nose for the next few days. Allergies and lung health aside, I find it pretty annoying to have a layer of dust caked over my boogers.

A while back I bought one of those Sinus Rinse kits from the drugstore when I had particularly bad nasal congestion (not related to woodworking). It was fairly effective at clearing my sinuses out, as least temporarily.

After one particularly heavy day of breathing in mesquite dust, I decided to give the squeezy-bottle a try. Wouldn't ya know it, it did a pretty good job of clearing the brown-colored dust boogers right out!

I know some people don't particularly like the idea of squirting saline water (or anything, really) up their nose and having it run out the opposite nostril, so this probably isn't the best for them. Heck, my girlfriend can't even watch me do it or she starts gagging. However, for me, it sure beats turning Kleenexes brown for the couple days following my shop time.

Anyone else have another remedy?


----------



## lumberjoe

Dust collection, air filtration, and when all else fails a respriator 

You can clean your nose, but you can't clean your lungs


----------



## nailbanger2

^ +1


----------



## grfrazee

Dust collection is probably the next big shop upgrade. I usually try to wear a mask when I know I'll be working with dust but sometimes I just don't put it on. I know, poor excuse, one pair of lungs, you'll regret it when you're older, etc.


----------



## bigblockyeti

In the mean time, even the disposable single use dust masks would be a major improvement over what you're currently using. Plus they don't represent the financial commitment that a dust collection system can represent.


----------



## NiteWalker

I wear a dust mask when operating machines but not when doing anything else in the shop.
I too bought one of those kits a while back; it works very well. Use distilled water.

It's not really uncomfortable once you get used to it. It's like getting water in your nose in the pool.

For a dust mask I highly recommend 3m's 7500 series. I use it for spraying too with the appropriate filters. It's a workhorse in my shop.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Don't forget to use the saline packets and very warm water.. That gets rid of that "pool water" in the nose feeling.


----------



## Woodendeavor

I have dust collection, wear a respirator and still use the saline rinse at the end of the day. I have a hard time with Walnut dust and seem to be working with the material allot lately


----------



## Loren

Always boil the water first.

Amoebas have killed people from doing sinus flushes with
unsterilized water.


----------



## grfrazee

You bring up a good point Loren. Though you have a very small chance of catching naegleria from tap water (especially since it can't survive even in mildly chlorinated water), the 99% death rate isn't worth the risk.


----------



## BJODay

Boil then cool? I bet boiling water would really clean out the sinuses.

Ouch


----------



## NiteWalker

@Mike, I'll try warming it up a bit. It's usually room temp.


----------



## Loren

I use a Neti Pot, boil it and then usually forget about 
it until it cools. If I want it warmer than room temp after
I might microwave it a bit in a coffee cup to warm it up.

Room temp water works fine. The discomfort of pure water
is alleviated by irrigation mixes. I have used packets but I 
usually just use salt and suck up the discomfort because that's
the way I learned. A friend told me his Ayurvedic physician
told him the powder packets are a 50/50 mix of salt and 
baking soda.


----------



## Momcanfixit

+1 on the neti pot here.


----------

